
San Francisco Weighs Ban on Employee Cafeterias - dunpeal
https://www.sacbee.com/news/state/california/article215493815.html
======
koolba
> “People will have to go out and (eat) lunch with the rest of us,” Aaron
> Peskin, a San Francisco supervisor who co-sponsored the proposal, told The
> San Francisco Examiner.

I get what they're trying to do but this is silly. Good intentions tend to
make terrible government policy.

> However, the proposed ban would not affect the 51 employee cafeterias
> already in San Francisco, only future office buildings, “so it’s not goring
> anybody’s ox,” Peskin told the Examiner.

Ha! So one more perk that only existing, large, entrenched players can offer.
A level playing field indeed.

> The nearby city of Mountain View recently barred a new Facebook office from
> offering free- or reduced-cost meals at its cafeteria, reported the
> Chronicle.

Does this include ordering a pizza to a war room or is it specific to a
separate structure for day to day dining?

~~~
vmarshall23
Amen. San Francisco is ground zero for well-intentioned, but ultimately awful
public policy. Often these policies further make whatever problem they're
trying to solve worse, because it gives the illusion that they've actually
done something about it.

I, as a 20 year SF resident, would much prefer Aaron Peskin do something about
the feces and hypodermic needles before he worries about cafeterias.

~~~
dunpeal
> I, as a 20 year SF resident, would much prefer Aaron Peskin do something
> about the feces and hypodermic needles before he worries about cafeterias.

But that would require him to deal with various unlawful behaviors and
individuals! Much easier to pass some law, when you know law-abiding
corporations will respect it.

------
devmunchies
> We don’t want employees biking or driving into their office, staying there
> all day long and going home. This is about getting people out of their
> office, interacting with the community and adding to the vibrancy of the
> community

Cool, but why is this a decision of SF government?

> However, the proposed ban would not affect the 51 employee cafeterias
> already in San Francisco, only future office buildings

Making it harder for new companies to compete with the benefits offered by
existing companies.

~~~
kneel
This ban is just a bunch of restaurants threatening city hall into some short
sided vision of theirs.

Ban cafeterias and you'll just get more delivery services.

Funny how this ban won't affect the city hall cafeteria.

------
bobbytherobot
Does Aaron Peskin share his lunchtime location? I would be more than glad to
join him for lunch.

------
erik_seaberg
If you want them supporting SF restaurants, stop fighting density and let them
_live in SF_.

------
sugarygrind
Soon, SF will ban kitchen in new homes, everyone should eat out. /s

------
pascalxus
San Francisco makes it clear that tech companies aren't welcome here. Will
tech companies finally take the hint?

------
writepub
What the SF City officials are covertly asking for is campaign contributions!!
This is literally not affecting daily life or commerce for residents, but it's
a great distraction and fundraising opportunity for city officials

------
cartercole
this is such bullshit... like do yall even private property? like how is this
even being considered? smh

